# Squier Classic VIbe Thinline- $280



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

This seems like a great deal
Squier classic vibe thinline telecaster for sale | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

very nice, great price


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Damn. I wish my student had new guitar money.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It's a good deal for sure. I had bought one new for 2x as much.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a shoreline gold and it’s awesome. $300 what I paid. I put tone dripper pickups in there and now It screams. Every time I play it live the sound man comments positively. 

About the tone that is. Lol.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

And gone.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

sambonee said:


> And gone.


And back?
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...vibe-telecaster-thinline.246900/#post-2559602


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wondering the same thing.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Promise it's not!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

They sold a lot of those guitars. And they’re gems. Really.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

There's a million of them that look the same and they're all pretty good


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

It's actually back up on Marketplace. There's a guy on there who goes by the name Bearing Link and somehow he manages to snag a lot of the great deals then re-lists them for top dollar prices. He's got it on there for $450.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

What a jackass.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A new CV is what, $480+ tax?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Beairng Link has that Butterscotch blonde tele and the Behringer multi FX listed that he got from me. He told me he does musical instruments for veterans and doesn't even play guitar himself. Obviously a lying sack of shit. Unless the veterans get the money from the sale of the musical instument. I hope karma pays a visit for using this kind of business model. It's one thing to buy and resell at more than purchase, but to use veterans as a ploy, I hope karma pays him a visit in a big way. Ultimately, selling those allowed me another purchase, but a big FUC* YOU to him overall then.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

He intercepted an Epiphone Les Paul Custom, black with three pickups etc that the guy was asking $200 for. The seller also had some other Ibanez going real cheap. I ended up buying a guitar rack the guy also had listed and told him I was disappointed I missed out on the Epi. I told him his prices were more than reasonable and he told me he worked out a deal with the guy for both guitars. When I told him the Epi alone was a $400-$500 guitar he got an "oh shit" look on his face. The Epiphone showed up a day later on Marketplace for $650 firm "NO LOW BALLERS".


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

A real class act. Him and that "Emily Sheeler" guy have both now pulled the buy at reasonable asking from me, then hiked up a resale shortly after. I won't be answering any questions from either. I don't work their way, and won't be a willing part of it either. Even if it means I miss my own possible purchase. To use the veterans as a ploy is low.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Budda said:


> A new CV is what, $480+ tax?


The VMs and CVs are $519 + tax, afaik.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sulphur said:


> The VMs and CVs are $519 + tax, afaik.


Ah. Still close enough to go new at $450 used.


----------



## Parnellio (8 mo ago)

Anyone know anything about this Emily Sheeler person? They are on Facebook market place in Grandbay NB selling shit ton vintage music gear.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

OMFG. Emily Sheeler is man saying that he uses his wife's name. He bought a couple pedals off me and whined and cried to get a better deal, then immediately posted them at 3x the price. He was supposed to have moved to New Zealand or Australia. Now he's in NB?!? I'd be careful dealing with him. I'm not saying he'll rip you off, but any time I've talked with him, he's always left me feeling edgy about it. He was outside St Thomas in Port Stanley I believe last year or the year before. Had a restaurant that went under and he was moving. As always, use common sense and follow your spidey senses. If it doesn't feel right, it isn't.


----------

